# Albino Black Rat snake



## Faing (Jun 4, 2009)

What do you do when you find that your 5' rat snake has somehow excaped and is hiding inside your couch?

You get a pair of scissors and tell the couch your sorry.

Time to sow the couch back together. 

*No snakes were harmed during this process...* It's been one heck of a week for me needless to say.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 4, 2009)

haha...im sorry but when i was a kid i  had a corn snake named (hudini) that got out of every cage i put him in but one. and once i found him in the couch. also i have to inform you that there cant be a "albino black rat snake"   because if it was albino it wouldnt be black..but it can be an "albino rat snake".....sorry i had to clarify.


----------



## Philth (Jun 4, 2009)

I had to cut a ball python out of my couch once haha.  Lucky for me all my furniture at the time was crap.

Later, Tom


----------



## Only Exotics (Jun 4, 2009)

codykrr said:


> haha...im sorry but when i was a kid i  had a corn snake named (hudini) that got out of every cage i put him in but one. and once i found him in the couch. also i have to inform you that there cant be a "albino black rat snake"   because if it was albino it wouldnt be black..but it can be an "albino rat snake".....sorry i had to clarify.


Sure there is dude i had a nice cb adult pair a few years ago they make great pets.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 5, 2009)

uhhh...how?:? doesnt albino mean that its albino, and lacks normal coloration? it could be an albino rat snake yes. but how can it be a "black albino rat snake"? a black rat snake is well uhhh.....black. therefore couldnt be an albino. abino rat snake would have red eyes, orange to red with white markings....not black.... now a luetistic will have black eyes, and an all white body therefore it isnt "albino"  if you can prove me wrong please do. but with pictures please.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 5, 2009)

and to truely clarify it would be called a "albino black rat snake"  here are some pics.

tis one is a "albino black rat snake"
View attachment 78370



this is a black rat snake.
View attachment 78371


see the diffrence?


----------



## Only Exotics (Jun 5, 2009)

Babies/juvies will eventually lose most of the pattern as they grow. Look into it


----------



## agama (Jun 5, 2009)

wow,thats a combination a *albino-black* rat snake


----------



## codykrr (Jun 5, 2009)

Only Exotics said:


> Babies/juvies will eventually lose most of the pattern as they grow. Look into it


yes, but there still can not be a BLACK albino rat snake. with or without patterns. again its either an "albino rat snake" or a "albino black rat snake"


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 5, 2009)

Meh. Just call it an albino Elaphe obsoleta and be done with it!


----------



## Only Exotics (Jun 5, 2009)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Meh. Just call it an albino Elaphe obsoleta and be done with it!


Thank God!!


----------



## DavidD (Jun 5, 2009)

codykrr said:


> haha...im sorry but when i was a kid i  had a corn snake named (hudini) that got out of every cage i put him in but one. and once i found him in the couch. also i have to inform you that there cant be a "albino black rat snake"   because if it was albino it wouldnt be black..but it can be an "albino rat snake".....sorry i had to clarify.


Ummmmm. Does that mean if I have a indian ornamental in Manassas it makes it a manassas ornamental? If I have a milk snake that fovors water does that make it a water snake? Albinisim is the depletion of the red pigment. If a black person is albino they are not white in race are they. 
Black rat snakes are panterophis obseletus obseletus. White sided, albino, grape albino, calico cow sucker, lemon rat, calico, and brindle. All of these are still Pantherophis Obseletus Obseletus. 


http://www.applegatereptiles.com/species/albblkrat.htm


----------



## ErinKelley (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh Wow, reminds of the time Lucifer (a rather large 6 foot Taiwan beauty snake) got into the couch.  That was the only time I got bit really good by him.  Not 1 minute after creeping down in there he got SUPER defensive and made it very clear to me that he did NOT want to come out of the comfy warm couch lol!  I was bleeding pretty good..


----------



## Only Exotics (Jun 5, 2009)

DavidD said:


> Ummmmm. Does that mean if I have a indian ornamental in Manassas it makes it a manassas ornamental? If I have a milk snake that fovors water does that make it a water snake? Albinisim is the depletion of the red pigment. If a black person is albino they are not white in race are they.
> Black rat snakes are panterophis obseletus obseletus. White sided, albino, grape albino, calico cow sucker, lemon rat, calico, and brindle. All of these are still Pantherophis Obseletus Obseletus.
> 
> 
> http://www.applegatereptiles.com/species/albblkrat.htm


Thank you for explaining David. I really have no desire of arguing back & forth with Cody some people are just set in their way's... so be it


----------



## LeilaNami (Jun 5, 2009)

codykrr said:


> yes, but there still can not be a BLACK albino rat snake. with or without patterns. again its either an "albino rat snake" or a "albino black rat snake"


lol cody you're the only one in this thread that has said "black albino rat snake".  Faing stated it correctly in the beginning 
I know I freaked when my cali banded king got out (thanks to the cat).  Found him behind the tv cart but I was reaaaally close to cutting open my couch to find him.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 6, 2009)

butit isnt correct. thats why i mentioned it!...how can a albino be a "black albino" ? albino means lack of pigment.....yes i may be picky but it is till wrong. and no if a black man or woman was albino they would be "albino black men and women" not black albino men and women" stating the word black first means black would be the prominant color, there fore not being albino. morphology is tricky but it  is exact. now i can see it being called an albino black rat snake. meaning it is the albino version of a black rat snake. but if it was a black albino rat snake. it would be pointless and not albino. last 2 cents.


----------



## DavidD (Jun 6, 2009)

codykrr said:


> butit isnt correct. thats why i mentioned it!...how can a albino be a "black albino" ? albino means lack of pigment.....yes i may be picky but it is till wrong. and no if a black man or woman was albino they would be "albino black men and women" not black albino men and women" stating the word black first means black would be the prominant color, there fore not being albino. morphology is tricky but it  is exact. now i can see it being called an albino black rat snake. meaning it is the albino version of a black rat snake. but if it was a black albino rat snake. it would be pointless and not albino. last 2 cents.


It dose'nt Effing matter what you call it! Call it a friggin albino chicken snake same thing. It is th species not the color


----------



## Faing (Jun 6, 2009)

DavidD said:


> It dose'nt Effing matter what you call it! Call it a friggin albino chicken snake same thing. It is th species not the color


Okay, it feels kind of sad saying this but I was referring to the fact that is was "albino" and its species was a "black rat snake". I would assume that you could also have a snake that was "albino" and be a "yellow rat snake" even though I have never seen or heard of one yet. 

No frustration needed. the wording is weird but "albino black rat snake" is appropriate as "black albino rat snake" is not. No where did I say that the snake had any black on him. Let's move along now into a different frame of mind (whether this makes sense to anyone or not). 

Here's a pic:






and it's true: they make good pets


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 6, 2009)

Way off topic, but this debate reminds me of my mother  always saying Green Fried Tomatoes" in reference to the movie "Fried Green Tomatoes". For some reason it makes me nuts!


----------



## Only Exotics (Jun 6, 2009)

Just shoot me & get it over with already... Does the word dildo mean anything?!?lol


----------



## pavel (Jun 6, 2009)

This thread does make for a good arguement against use of "common names" vs scientific names.


----------



## DavidD (Jun 6, 2009)

What he is saying is common names must have choice over sci names. I use sci names whenever possibal. I refer to my stinking goddess as "_Carinata_" She does not make the stink most of the time so I guess using the CodyKrr system she would be a goddess rat snake right? I mean I am not the biggest arachnid guy but I consider my self a expert on rat snakes.  I only have two inverts. a Huffmanias (Veajovis) and a lycosa. My Jacksonis all passed due to events beyond my ability.But Rat snakes are my thing. I have 4 black rats cody and did a genetics report on them


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jun 6, 2009)

Ah, I love black rat snakes! Personally, I prefer the natural coloration over the albino, but gorgeous snake nonetheless. I'm surprised this species isn't more popular; absolutely wonderful temperaments, and gorgeous animals. Thanks for sharing (and sorry about your couch).


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 6, 2009)

I've wondered why they aren't more popular myself. I prefer the natural look too, but like you, think they are all great looking critters. You are right about their temperament, too. Even wild-caughts mellow out within an hour of their capture, and I've caught a few that did not even get riled up while being caught. Been bitten by my share of them too, though. But have never had one even offer to strike after a short period of handling after capture..
You'd think they'd be in demand in places where they are not commonplace. They are one of, if not THE most common snake in these parts. I've caught them from 6 inch juvies up to 5-6 foot adults. 

I saw one crawling along the base of a maple tree in my backyard just a couple days ago, but it slithered away before I got close enough to judge its size. I guess the only objection I have to them being around is that I don't see many chipmunks these days. I used to blame it on cats, but I figure black rats do an even more efficient job of tracking the 'munks down. Small price to pay if mice and rats are kept at bay, though.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jun 7, 2009)

codykrr said:


> butit isnt correct. thats why i mentioned it!...how can a albino be a "black albino" ? albino means lack of pigment.....yes i may be picky but it is till wrong.


A "Black albino" is technically an Anerytheristic snake, lacking all pigment _but _black(without getting into the physics of color perception please)...leaving a charcoal black & white snake as often seen in Anerythristic or "Black albino" Corns.

So in essence, it's not wrong....


----------

